# New 15 gallon (sort of)



## th3ha1og0d (Apr 19, 2008)

As many of you know I was posting questions about my 25 gallon tank with filtration and whatnot, but recently I decided to clean up my 15 gallon that has been empty for quite some time. Today I cleaned up all the glass and the canopy, tomorrow I will add the gravel and fill it up and then let the cycling process begin. Having said that though I do have a couple of questions.

1. I have a 25 watt heater laying around, will that suffice? I used to have a 50 watt one that I used previously but that developed a bunch of gunk on it and the pilot light stopped working, so I just junked it. (I don't think it worked anyways, but I can't be sure on that, and too late now anyways.)

2. I have a crappy old canopy for it with the incandescent lightbulbs in it which get really hot when left on for even the shortest period of time. Sometimes I notice that it would warm up the water a fair bit, so I would try to keep it on only when viewing the fish...Should I stop being a cheapo?

3. What fish should I stock the tank with. I know my options are fairly limited with it being a 15 gallon tank but I don't want to have the same fish as my 25 gallon community tank. Could I get a school of Tiger barbs? Anyone have any input here?

4. This is off topic, but anyways: I have a 15 and 25 gallon tank. They aren't really that big but are nice to look at, but pale in comparison to some of the bigger tanks I've seen on here. (which also have real plants). I was thinking of buying a used 33 gallon but then I thought, wow it really isn't much bigger and so I skipped that. I want to get a nice sized tank that I can really make a showpiece, what size would you recommend? I will probably buy it in July-August, but I want a nice BIG one. Should I get a 55 gallon with a nice stand? Or maybe a little bigger? Say an 80? (Can't be huge though because my dad will freak out lol)

Thanks for reading all of my questions. You've all been helpful to me.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

th3ha1og0d said:


> 1. I have a 25 watt heater laying around, will that suffice? I used to have a 50 watt one that I used previously but that developed a bunch of gunk on it and the pilot light stopped working, so I just junked it. (I don't think it worked anyways, but I can't be sure on that, and too late now anyways.)


I use a 20w on a 20g tank.



th3ha1og0d said:


> 2. I have a crappy old canopy for it with the incandescent lightbulbs in it which get really hot when left on for even the shortest period of time. Sometimes I notice that it would warm up the water a fair bit, so I would try to keep it on only when viewing the fish...Should I stop being a cheapo?


Buy a new light fixture.



th3ha1og0d said:


> 3. What fish should I stock the tank with. I know my options are fairly limited with it being a 15 gallon tank but I don't want to have the same fish as my 25 gallon community tank. Could I get a school of Tiger barbs? Anyone have any input here?


You could put a nicer school of Cardinal, Neon or rummynose.



th3ha1og0d said:


> 4. This is off topic, but anyways: I have a 15 and 25 gallon tank. They aren't really that big but are nice to look at, but pale in comparison to some of the bigger tanks I've seen on here. (which also have real plants). I was thinking of buying a used 33 gallon but then I thought, wow it really isn't much bigger and so I skipped that. I want to get a nice sized tank that I can really make a showpiece, what size would you recommend? I will probably buy it in July-August, but I want a nice BIG one. Should I get a 55 gallon with a nice stand? Or maybe a little bigger? Say an 80? (Can't be huge though because my dad will freak out lol)


That is completely up to you.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

1. Try the 25 watt heater while you got the tank cycling and check the thermometer regularly for a while to see how it manages. White Clouds can live without a heater at room temperatures. http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile46.html
50 watts is recommended. http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/tipsandtables/l/blheatersize.htm

2. You can get compact fluorescents. Get bulbs that are around 6,500K or higher, it should be written on the base. Two 13 watt bulbs and you have the option to grow plants if left on for about 10 hours a day. These bulbs are cooler than incandescent and use about 75% less power. Get the bulbs from a hardware store or Canadian Tire. Do not stop being a cheapo 

3. I have never had Tiger Barbs before but they are notorious fin nippers. http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile20.html

4. This is more of a personal choice. With larger tanks you have to think about the weight that is exerted and the type of flooring that will take that weight.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chris S said:


> I use a 20w on a 20g tank.


Sorry, this was a typo - I use 100w on my 20g


----------



## th3ha1og0d (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay I will try to get some new flourescent bulbs and see if the heater is adequate.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

My vote for stocking would be the same as Chris S, cardinals or neons...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want something intresting  with personalty you could always get a couple of pea puffers you would have to keep pond snails but they are not hard to breed you can keep them in a jar the snails I mean. Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

If this were my tank, I'd get a bunch of pygmy corys (10?), Gertrude's Blue Eyes, sparkling gouramis and a larger peaceful fish, not sure what yet... 

Ooooh, Menagerie has Featherfin (Threadfin) Rainbows as well, they're an interesting, no commonly seen fish in the hobby!


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

*Rainbows*

I just saw the feather fin Rain bows at the PJ's at square one today if you wanted too see them.

Any idea where you could find Sparkling Gouarmis I don't think I have ever seen them

Thanks


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I_dude said:


> I just saw the feather fin Rain bows at the PJ's at square one today if you wanted too see them.
> 
> Any idea where you could find Sparkling Gouarmis I don't think I have ever seen them
> 
> Thanks


I got mine from Menagerie (and just got 4 more from Chris S who also bought his at Menagerie), I also got my pygmy corys from there as well. You should call before making the trek.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I got mine from Menagerie (and just got 4 more from Chris S who also bought his at Menagerie), I also got my pygmy corys from there as well. You should call before making the trek.


When did Menagerie get pygmy Corys?!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

last month I think they had some, don't see any in there anymore though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can find sparkling gouramis at BA in thornhill. PJs scarborough had some a few weeks ago, but I don't recall seeing anymore there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cory_Dad said:


> When did Menagerie get pygmy Corys?!


Geeze, March? I'm sure if we put in the request, Harold would entertain us, I wouldn't mind adding more to my tank.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Why don't people tell me these things! I'm always the last one to know. Nobody loves me! Wa, wa, wa!

Pretty good eh? Or does it need some more work?

I'd get 8 if they look good and the price is right (they're one of the cheapest Corys).

I've yet to go to the Menagerie; I HATE going downtown Toronto, the traffic, cost of parking, yada yada. But if they had some pygmies or better still weitzmani or venezuelanus.

Let me know.


----------

